# Elini tutmak / Elinden tutmak



## FlyingBird

_Moderator's note: This thread was split from __here__._

İ also ask myself the same question.Also can someone answer me why it is 'elinden' instead of 'elini'
*
1.)Bir kimsenin elini tutmak 
2.)bir kimsenin elinden tutmak

what is correct between those two or they are both? *


----------



## rupertbrooke

I think that 'elinden' goes with both 'tutmak' & 'birakmaz' i.e. 'to hold by the hand' & 'elinden birakmak' 'to release one's hold'. It is a pop song: but nonetheless one expects it to make minimal grammatical sense or is that expecting too much?  I await the strictures of the knowledgeable!


----------



## spiraxo

Hi FlyingBird,


FlyingBird said:


> ...*
> 1.)Bir kimsenin elini tutmak   *_To hold someone's hand_
> *2.)bir kimsenin elinden tutmak  *_To help someone. It is an idiom_*.
> what is correct between those two or they are both? * _They are both correct._


----------



## spiraxo

rupertbrooke said:


> I think that 'elinden' goes with both 'tutmak' & 'birakmaz' i.e. 'to hold by the hand' & 'elinden birakmak' 'to release one's hold'...


The translation is "literally" correct. However  the songwriter plays with the words. 

Bırakmaz means_ never ceases helping.
_


----------



## FlyingBird

spiraxo said:


> Hi FlyingBird,


Please can you explain more about second sentence.What would it mean literally and how turkish people see on it?


----------



## spiraxo

FlyingBird said:


> Please can you explain more about second sentence.What would it mean literally and how turkish people see on it?


We see it like this!
Literally it means _to hold by/from someone's hand_.


----------



## Muttaki

rupertbrooke said:


> I think that 'elinden' goes with both 'tutmak' & 'birakmaz' i.e. 'to hold by the hand' & 'elinden birakmak' 'to release one's hold'. It is a pop song: but nonetheless one expects it to make minimal grammatical sense or is that expecting too much?  I await the strictures of the knowledgeable!



In fact this is clearly a gramatical mistake; it is completely correct if said 'elinden tutmak' but 'elinden bırakmaz' is totally wrong. 

It should have been 'elini bırakmaz'. You are right in saying 'elinden' goes with both 'tutmak' & 'bırakmaz' but this is exactly why it constitutes a gramatical mistake.

So, 'elini tutmak' and 'elinden tutmak' are both correct. But 'bırakmaz' can only be used as 'elini bırakmaz', if it meant ceasing to hold a hand of course.


----------



## rupertbrooke

In tureng under 'elinden bırakmak', the translation is given 'to release one's hold/unhand'. This is presumably is in the English negative connotation of 'releasing one's hold' when an unwanted molestation occurs.


----------



## Muttaki

rupertbrooke said:


> In tureng under 'elinden bırakmak', the translation is given 'to release one's hold/unhand'. This is presumably is in the English negative connotation of 'releasing one's hold' when an unwanted molestation occurs.



The part in the song is absolutely wrong, I am sure about this. You can't say 'benim elimden bırak', 'Allah elinden bırakmaz' etc. It must be 'elimi/elini'.

However, if you say 'bardağı elinden bırak / leave the cup from your hand', this has no wrong. But surely there must be an object in the phrase, there can't be any exception. You can only say leave your hands from *something*. So, it is correct if you say 'onu elinden bırak', 'telefonu elinden bırak' etc.; always there must an object.

As a native speaker it doesn't look to me something like, still reasonable but sort of an exception in a rule or something; no it looks consistent and plausible, I thought may be you would like to hear.


----------



## spiraxo

rupertbrooke said:


> I think that 'elinden' goes with both 'tutmak' & 'birakmaz' i.e. 'to hold by the hand' & 'elinden birakmak' 'to release one's hold'.


Muttaki is right. The correct translation is e_lini bırakmaz_ or _bırakmaz elini_. I missed this detail. 
Please note that "elinden" does not go with both 'tutmak' & 'bırakmaz'. The elinden in the first verse belongs to the one who is in love. 

The problem is the english verb,_ to release somebody’s hold on something_. It means _elinden bir şeyi bırakmak, _as in Tureng. It literally creates the second _elinden_! When we release our hold on somebody’s hand, the “literal translation” causes such problems or misunderstandings. If we replace this verb with _to_ _release_,  there will be no problem. 

_God holds by your hand while you are in love,
Never releases the hold on your hand_
or
_Never releases your hand_


----------

